# Where do you live?



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't if there's still a post like this...
I am only curious if you live near a city who is well known for classical music.
I live 80 km far from a city who's known for the Busoni Piano Competition, a city in the Northern Italy


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I live 90 km from the city with one of the best orchestras in the world (Royal Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam).


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

I live about 30 mins from London's city centre. Had you asked me a year ago I would've said that I live about 30 seconds away from the RAH.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I live 7,500 k from the home of the Berliner Philharmoniker. I spend a lot of time here Ⓡ ☺ Ⓛ which seems to give me a suitable substitute.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I grew up in Palo Alto, California, and attend college here (at Stanford). 

The nearest city with a reputable performing arts scene is San Francisco, which is about 40 minutes away, and I've been attending concerts at the SF Symphony since I was a very young kid (as well as operas and ballets performed at SF's War Memorial Opera House).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I live in an area of the U.S. with lousy whether but decent respect for the arts.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I live 60 km away from the Bridgewater Hall, home of the Hallé Orchestra, and 80km from the Liverpool Philharmonic Hall, home of the RLPO


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I live in Napier, New Zealand, where we get some nice concerts from the NZSO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

I live in the British Midlands, an economic, cultural, social and material wasteland. The only good thing about it is it's a long way from Finland.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

I live in a big city, with significant history, mild climate, considerable traffic,
noticeable noise, very satisfactory laaate night life, and surrounded by mountains and sea.

I am a few thousand kilometres from Covent Garden, the Barbican, Albert Hall,
the Vienna opera house and La Scala.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Fort Worth, TX, USA; home of the Van Cliburn International Piano Competition. The Van Cliburn Foundation also puts on a concert series every year that attracts big names in CM to our city for recitals and/or lectures.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Suburb of DC. Not a fan but when you're married you can't really choose where you live.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I live in South Carolina. Small town, but not rural life. It has a college and a large Fortune 500 company which means that it has some good restaurants, concerts, beautiful scenery and neighborhoods, but there is little traffic and it is quiet at night and on the weekends.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Copenhagen, Denmark´s capital, quite close to the centre. I don´t go much to live concerts etc., but the amount - of both expensive and free ones - is quite comprehensive, as can be seen for example at the website www.kultunaut.dk

There are 3 main symphony orchestras and one major opera, plus some smaller ones, one main classical conservatory (and one for rhythmical music), one minor museum of music, a good deal of music festivals and -competitions etc.

One could wish for a better museum - and commemoration situation as regards the national musical heritage, though. For example, Mozart´s widow lived in Copenhagen for many years, without much attention given to that, and there are no local composer museums.

The selection of record shops, especially second-hand, is very good. The same applies to public libraries.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I live in a former (19th century) baptist church on a desolate lime stone outcrop in the middle of the Baltic sea most of the year, I also keep a small apartment in the city where I went to university (accidentally he home of the Swedish National Orchestra).

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

ptr said:


> I live in a former (19th century) baptist church on a desolate lime stone outcrop in the middle of the Baltic sea most of the year
> 
> /ptr


Good grief that sounds absolutely fantastic!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I live with my wife in a flat in the city centre of Milan, Italy.

Closest classical music venues to me (according to Google Maps) are:

- Casa Verdi, 1.2 km
http://www.casaverdi.org/en/index.html

- Auditorium di Milano, home of the Orchestra Sinfonica Giuseppe Verdi, 3.5 km
http://www.laverdi.org/english/index.php

- Teatro alla Scala, 3.6 km
http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/index.html

- Conservatorio di Milano, 4.8 km
http://www.consmilano.it/

Getting older, I'd exchange my flat with ptr's church in the middle of the baltic sea...Does it have a good internet connection?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

GioCar said:


> Getting older, I'd exchange my flat with ptr's church in the middle of the baltic sea...


Hey, get in the queue!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

I think we need photos.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

ptr said:


> I live in a former (19th century) baptist church on a desolate lime stone outcrop in the middle of the Baltic sea most of the year, I also keep a small apartment in the city where I went to university (accidentally he home of the Swedish National Orchestra).
> 
> /ptr


what? are you a lighthouse keeper?

splendid scenery

post a photograph of the greater area


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

dogen said:


> I think we need photos.


We demand photos!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We live in Norfolk, on the coast.










We are about 25 miles from Norwich which has a lively arts scene including our favourite Norwich Baroque. We are about 10 miles North of Lowestoft where the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra has a residency and we get regular Operas and Ballets (usually organised by Ellen Kent). We are about 35 miles north of Snape Maltings which has a range of artistic events.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Dublin Ireland. There are a fair few concerts in Dublin and its a very literary city. It must be close to the best city in the world to go out for a few drinks in!

I also get to London and New York reasonably regularly and try to catch a concert when im there.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

gHeadphone said:


> Dublin Ireland. There are a fair few concerts in Dublin and its a very literary city. It must be close to the best city in the world to go out for a few drinks in!
> 
> I also get to London and New York reasonably regularly and try to catch a concert when im there.


It's fantastic that you live in the city of Joyce!!  I have to put Dublin on my list of cities to visit before I die


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Chopiniana93 said:


> It's fantastic that you live in the city of Joyce!!  I have to put Dublin on my list of cities to visit before I die


Its definitely a must visit, theres a great writers museum. You should come for Bloomsday (16th June naturally), where people recreate scenes from Ulysses.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I live near Worcester, a small city notable for its incongruous architectural mix of the beautiful and the ugly like two incompatible plant species jostling for the same space.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I live near Worcester, a small city notable for its incongruous architectural mix of the beautiful and the ugly like two incompatible plant species jostling for the same space.


But it does have a statue of Elgar near Pizza Express!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I live near Worcester, a small city notable for its incongruous architectural mix of the beautiful and the ugly like two incompatible plant species jostling for the same space.


I once visited the _Elgar museum _close by when on a bike tour there


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> But it does have a statue of Elgar near Pizza Express!


There is a statue of Elgar at the end of the pedestrianised section of the main drag. He gazes benignly towards the cathedral in front of him but to his left there is a generic-looking 'new town'-style shopping arcade.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I live in a suburb of Chicago, and go to school in the city.

The Chicago Symphony Orchestra at the Symphony Center is just a half hour's drive for us. I've seen a few names at these concerts, all under the baton of Riccardo Muti. Also the Lyric Opera is just as close but I've never been. We also have Ravinia Music Festival every summer; we went once, sat out on the lawn with a small picnic listening to Beethoven's Piano Concerto 3, Emanual Ax at the keyboard

Also, the chapel at my school is famous for having this fantastic organ. They hold recitals there each month on the third Sunday.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> I live in a suburb of Chicago, and go to school in the city.
> 
> The Chicago Symphony Orchestra at the Symphony Center is just a half hour's drive for us. I've seen a few names at these concerts, all under the baton of Riccardo Muti. Also the Lyric Opera is just as close but I've never been. We also have Ravinia Music Festival every summer; we went once, sat out on the lawn with a small picnic listening to Beethoven's Piano Concerto 3, Emanual Ax at the keyboard
> 
> Also, the chapel at my school is famous for having this fantastic organ. They hold recitals there each month on the third Sunday.


Fantastic! I heard that Chicago is a verz nice city!  It is famous for jazz music too, isn it?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Living on the isle of Texel in North Holland close by the coast, we are visited by _Der Fliegende Holländer_ in person when it really storms....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I live in a peaceful private community near the Gulf of Mexico where the only noise comes on Mondays and Tuesdays from the lawn cutters. Thankfully, never any snow.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> Living on the isle of Texel in North Holland close by the coast, we are visited by _Der Fliegende Holländer_ in person when it really storms....


One of your local pubs?










Ours at Oulton Broad.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Taggart said:


> One of your local pubs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, a certain unknown composer (named Richard Wagner) ventured out on the North Sea and almost got washed upon our shores.










In St Petersburg one may find a lot of spooky fake vessels to which the name 'Flying Dutchman' fits well.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I live in a peaceful private community near the Gulf of Mexico where the only noise comes on Mondays and Tuesdays from the lawn cutters. Thankfully, never any snow.


Perhaps a tip for inventors: a lawn cutter that only spreads classical music around... Now what kind of Classical Music suits well with a lawnmower


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Chopiniana93 said:


> Fantastic! I heard that Chicago is a verz nice city!  It is famous for jazz music too, isn it?


Oh yeah Jazz clubs are bit here, as are Blues clubs. Have yet to go to either though


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dogen said:


> Good grief that sounds absolutely fantastic!


At least he will have his Allan Pettersson recordings to help ease the bleakness of his surroundings.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> There is a statue of Elgar at the end of the pedestrianised section of the main drag. He gazes benignly towards the cathedral in front of him but to his left there is a generic-looking 'new town'-style shopping arcade.


I know.........................


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Where I live is mostly known for its surfing competitions than its classical music performance venues; but I'm about 40 miles away from the LA Philharmonic with Dudamel and less than half that distance from the Pacific Symphony and Carl St. Clair.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm about 20kms from Manchester, home of the Halle


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

North East England Near Nowt!


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I live in Northeast Oklahoma (USA). We have somewhat of a classical scene, actually. A few professional orchestras, and a summer event one county up North called OK Mozart. I've never been to it, so I don't know exactly what it entails.

There are a lot of things that I hate about where I live, but I really have to give it that I was raised in a good music community. You'd think that it's all about country music (blah!), and maybe in the popular music realm it is... But otherwise I was in a very prestigious band program in high school, and I'm grateful for that and the community as a whole, including the community orchestra I am currently in.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

It would be harsh to say I live in the middle of nowhere, so let's just say I live on the edge of nowhere.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I live in a peaceful private community near the Gulf of Mexico where the only noise comes on Mondays and Tuesdays from the lawn cutters. Thankfully, never any snow.


just by the Gulf stream current huh?

mild climate, warm sea, blue sky?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> just by the Gulf stream current huh?
> 
> mild climate, warm sea, blue sky?


Sounds like you've been here!

Limited pollution produces a beautiful clear sky at night where the multitude of stars sparkle wondrously!

I've moved away from "traffic and noise", but when driving near Tampa (50 km.), there is plenty of traffic.

The downside to living here is there's no worship of Pythagoras or Fyodor....unless Fyodor happens to be the local bartender!

I call it a wide "cultural gulf".


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sounds like you've been here!
> 
> Limited pollution produces a beautiful clear sky at night where the multitude of stars sparkle wondrously!
> 
> ...


hahaha three points for you (because i have not given you any for a long time)

worship of Pythagoras or Fyodor... huh?

just 2 of my all time heroes

OK but when you visit Fyodor the bartender, you can always listen to Miles Davis (in the jukebox)
and dance under the multitude of stars


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> hahaha three points for you (because i have not given you any for a long time)
> 
> worship of Pythagoras or Fyodor... huh?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the points! Unfortunately, only country western American tunes in the juke box, as in "Your cheatin' hearrrrrrrt." :lol:

Perhaps after a few dry martinis, Fyodor would be willing to discuss the Pythagorean Theorem with me.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Thanks for the points! Unfortunately, only country western American tunes in the juke box, as in "Your cheatin' hearrrrrrrt." :lol:
> 
> Perhaps after a few dry martinis, Fyodor would be willing to discuss the Pythagorean Theorem with me.


and when you finish with the Pythagorean theorem, 
proceed with squaring of the circle (that goes with Jack D.) hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> and when you finish with the Pythagorean theorem,
> proceed with squaring of the circle (that goes with Jack D.) hahaha


Funny! You get back two of those hard won points!

I'm afraid that even after a quart of Jack Daniels, the only "arc" that my local Fyodor will probably be familiar with was built by a mathematician named Noah.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Funny! You get back two of those hard won points!
> 
> I'm afraid that even after a quart of Jack Daniels, the only "arc" that my local Fyodor will probably be familiar with was built by a mathematician named Noah.


I hope you did not send me the points by "L'arca di Noè" hahaha

your local Fyodor most probably will enjoy Stolichnaya vodka


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> I hope you did not send me the points by "L'arca di Noè" hahaha
> 
> your local Fyodor most probably will enjoy Stolichnaya vodka


Through cyberspace, madame clara s. Yes. I'm sure Stolichnaya is the only fluent Russian spoken in this barren, culture-forsaken land.


----------

